

Ask HN: Design for engineers? - ksoti

Hello all, I have been an engineer for a few years now and have seen problems get solved with less code and better design. I have taken design thinking classes and applied it practically in my side projects but I still feel a void and think I can learn more. Any resources out there to help with this?
======
austenallred
I would highly recommend reading, "Don't make me think" and "The design of
everyday things."

I've also heard good things about "Design for Hackers," but I could never get
into it

